# sony mdr ex 100lp   or   Creative EP-630



## vatsav2007 (Jan 26, 2013)

me owning sony nwz 172 walkman and i am cofused on seeing the reviews please make a score card for this on the basis ... first score for sony and next for creative

comfort

long time wearing

tangle free

crystal clearness(all sounds includes metal sound)

noise cancellation

weight

life

stylish

Bass

Deep Bass


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

The pole has no meaning whatsoever, anyway I'd go for the EP630, while the sony looks good on paper, its made elusively for India and doubt it will be any good, also I found no reviews for it, better to go for all trusted.


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> The pole has no meaning whatsoever, anyway I'd go for the EP630, while the sony looks good on paper, its made elusively for India and doubt it will be any good, also I found no reviews for it, better to go for all trusted.



I think it will also depend on the build quality. Ep630 ofcourse has a sub-standard build quality, especially the thinness wires.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2013)

Both are pretty bad!


----------



## TIT4N (Jan 27, 2013)

I already own a Creative EP-630 (bought from flipkart). I'M pretty much impressed with the sound quality. Bass is very clear. 
I have no knowledge about those Sony EX100LP. I've used Tekfusion Twinwoofers, Soundmagic es18, JBL TEMPO On the hear headphones. I would suggest you to go for the EP-630 if you are going to use this for listening to music. Go for Sony if you use it for movies. 


Extra note : Creative EP630 doesnt seem to be tangling much but the wire looks cheap but it was strong enough to hold my tablet when i dropped it (IT SURVIVED).


----------



## vatsav2007 (Jan 27, 2013)

basically creative ep630 is released before 3 years and the sony 100lp is a new variant ...... hence the number of reviews would be less only......only the person who used both can score this better


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 17, 2013)

EP630 was a good buy years back, now there are much better options available.
Sony does have some good earphones but don't about the particular model listed above.


----------



## gurujee (Feb 17, 2013)

I own both... 
SONY has advantage of little clarity..u can hear some instruments playing which is absent in creative. This is achieved by sacrificing some bass. Noise isolation and ear buds fitting to ears is not as good as creative.
CREATIVE excels in bass...clear heart pounding bass...noise isolation is better, the earbuds fits perfectly....the wire however is not as good as sony. Further, listening longtime to creative is little irritating than sony.

My vote is for Creative 630


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2013)

None, get Sound magic ES18.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Minion said:


> None, get Sound magic ES18.



i've seen that almost everyone on this forum choose soundmagic es 18 when it comes at ~1000 price range ....

Go For Samsung S2 original headphones..


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> i've seen that almost everyone on this forum choose soundmagic es 18 when it comes at ~1000 price range ....
> 
> Go For Samsung S2 original headphones..



Samsung is a crap...
Go go for ES18 and you will never get disappointed.


----------



## Superayush (Feb 18, 2013)

+1 for es18


----------

